# كورس تحليل الاعطال من شركة كاتربلر



## bedoo54 (6 مارس 2010)

In this module we will learn the basic procedure to follow to collect facts needed to arrive at the root cause of failures
هذا الكورس يشرح كيفية تحليل الاعطال لمعرفة السبب الحقيقي لتلف الاجزاء الداخلية للمحركات
للتحميل
http://www.multiupload.com/KJ6JNG9CPK
http://www.multiupload.com/5EB172D8EH





للتحميل
http://www.multiupload.com/M6U2WOA1EM





للتحميل
http://www.multiupload.com/CZFJ7FVDY5




للتحميل
http://www.multiupload.com/K741JK3FG3





للتحميل
http://www.multiupload.com/UCAM0059RR
الرجاء عند النقل ذكر المصدر
الرجاء الدعاء لي ولوالدي اشكركم انتظرو المزيد


----------



## حسن يحيي حسن احمد (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## i2003j (13 مارس 2010)

كل كلمات الشكر قليلة بحقك
ليس بوسعي الا ان ادعي لك بالخير و العافية لك و لمن تحب


----------



## bedoo54 (12 أبريل 2010)

*afa*



bedoo54 قال:


> In this module we will learn the basic procedure to follow to collect facts needed to arrive at the root cause of failures
> هذا الكورس يشرح كيفية تحليل الاعطال لمعرفة السبب الحقيقي لتلف الاجزاء الداخلية للمحركات
> للتحميل
> http://www.multiupload.com/KJ6JNG9CPK
> ...


for change server host my picture


----------



## The friend (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووالديك


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (14 أبريل 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و مشكور علي الجهد الكبير ومزيد من المشاركات


----------



## abdelrahim (14 أبريل 2010)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و مشكور علي الجهد الكبير ومزيد من المشاركات*


----------



## eng. maein (15 أبريل 2010)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و مشكور علي الجهد الكبير ومزيد من المشاركات*​


----------



## ahmedoasis (14 مايو 2010)

May allah accept u and ur family and all the mechanical engineers among his mercy & blessing


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## KSA_ENG (15 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على هالملفات


----------



## rasmi (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير كورس جمييل جدا


----------



## المسافـــر (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاااك الله كل خير وعاافك من الاثاام والشرووور


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور و لكن هل من اعادة التحميل


----------



## املاك (28 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في موازين اعمالك ورزقك ووالديك الجنه


----------



## اكرم4 (29 يناير 2011)

بيدو ياعسل المضمون وصل
الله يعطيك العافيه
اخوك اكرم


----------



## بُلو (30 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بُلو (31 يناير 2011)

هنالك بعض الروابط لا تعمل اتمنى اعادة رفعها


----------



## كنيدرة (12 يناير 2012)

تشكر يا حبيب


----------



## khalilfawzi (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شكر لك
عندي سؤال :عندي مولد كاتربيلر (بوغب) يعني سرع مولد تنزل فجئ الى 1400 دورة ثم يصعد الى 1500 وهذا يحدث بشكل غير منتظم أرجو أفدتي
هل مشكلة كهربائية أو ميكانيكية (علما تم عمل صيانة الدورية للمولد)


----------



## caterpillarman (26 ديسمبر 2012)

khalilfawzi قال:


> شكر لك
> عندي سؤال :عندي مولد كاتربيلر (بوغب) يعني سرع مولد تنزل فجئ الى 1400 دورة ثم يصعد الى 1500 وهذا يحدث بشكل غير منتظم أرجو أفدتي
> هل مشكلة كهربائية أو ميكانيكية (علما تم عمل صيانة الدورية للمولد)


خي الحبيب 
اريد منك موديل المولد يعني رقم الشاسيه
وبعدها اقول لك ماذا تفعل


----------



## eslamstartop (27 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جدا


----------



## eslamstartop (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## HAKIM SAMIR (31 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجهد مشكور


----------



## HAKIM SAMIR (31 ديسمبر 2013)

حاجه ممتازه فعلا شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ahmedgamal2 (23 يناير 2014)

طريقة التحميل لو سمحتم


----------



## lekinggg (25 يناير 2014)

يا جماعة بعد اذنكوا اشرحولى ازاى ادون الكلام ده ( ال livid ده ما بعرفش اتعامل معاه ) شكرا مقدما


----------



## sam19815050 (6 فبراير 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------

